# المنتديات العامة > فيض القلم >  >  اقلامك الملونة  ..

## Sweet Magic

السلام عليكم 


مساء عبق الزهور 


هنـــــــــــــــا التصويت على } اقلامك الملونة 


اشكركل قلم نزف معنا ابداعه 


فيض ودي لكم :: 

/
هذا وسام الفائز معنا :)






انتظر تصويتكم بكل شوق ..

----------


## Sweet Magic

*{ واحد فاضي }*  





> الأزرق 
> أمن البحر استحققت هذا اللون؟؟
> أم من لون السماء صبغت روحك ؟؟ 
> وبينهما فرق شاااااااسع  
> وبون كبير  
> لكن ما هو مشترك بينهما هو أنت . 
> البحر يلوح في أفق الأرض بأبعاده 
> بخيراته ... بمآسيه 
> وكيف يكون بدون صبغتك يا لوني 
> ...

----------


## Sweet Magic

*{شواطى شوق }*





> بالون الاخضر 00يزداد حبي بالاطهار
> اولهم المختار00والثاني الكرار
> وفاطم ام الاطهار00يحمونا من النار
> ----------------------
> القرآن بالاخضر--بكلامه يزهر
> معانيه لنا تسر--يجري مثل النهر
> -----
> في الجنه الاخضره
> وفاطم الزهره 
> ...

----------


## Sweet Magic

{  كبرياء  } 




> *عدت ومعي أسطورتي ..~* 
> *أتمنى أن تروق لجنون أحرفكمـ ......!!*
> 
> 
> *الأحمر والأسود ..~*
> *ترنمآتُ يروق لي بدآخلهآ الجنون ...* 
> *وأعزوفة لأجتمآع أعظم الألوآن بالنسبه لي ...* 
> *بفخآمة الأسود .. وأنآآقة الأحمر ...* 
> *مشآعر تنسكب بغموض .. كي تكمن الجآذبيه*
> ...

----------


## Sweet Magic

{روح وريحان }






> السلام ع ـليكم}..
> 
> طبعاً لوني ..الاخضر 
> هذا هذياني ..
> دعوني..
> أنحني خجلآ في محرابة 
> وامسك بمزمار الالم
> حتى تبدئ وريقاتي الخضراء بتراقض على وجعي
> فكل عالم الاخضر يعلم عن مآساتي
> ...

----------


## Sweet Magic

{سكنات الشهد }





> *اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد*
> *لوني يضيف الصفاء والاتساع الى جنبات الروح* 
> *اتخيل الدنيا بهذا اللون فقط قطعة فنية رائعة* 
> *من امواج البحر الى مياه الشلالات الى سماء الله الواسعة انتهاء بالقلوب الوادعة* 
> 
> *حلم جميل يسطر بالبهاء وريشة فنان تعزف اجمل الالوان*  
> *لوني المفضل هو* 
> *(الازرق)*
> _مشرق كإشراقة الشمس وناعم كنعومة طفل بريء بكل الدرجات السماوي والتركواز وحتى الدرجات القريبة من الابيض كلها تبعث الدفء والراحة في نفسي_ 
> ...

----------


## Sweet Magic

{ براءةمن الحب }






> صباح الخير ..
> 
> 
> الأحمر ..
> ألفُ حكايةٍ منسوجةٍ بأعماقه ،،
> يرتل أنشودة الغروب عندما تتراقص من حولهِ كل غيماته ،،
> تشتعل النيران من على جنباتهِ مسيطرةً على كل هفواته ،، 
> يجيد ترتيل الشعر إذا ما انبعث من أوطان عشاقه ،،
> يتفجرُ منه الحب معلناً كل أسبابه ،،
> ...

----------


## Sweet Magic

{ دمعة على السطور } 






> عجبي لك ومنك.. ياأيها السواد..
> 
> فبين معشوقٍ ومبغوضٍ أراك... 
> 
> 
> أعشق السواد.. 
> 
> ويجذبني سحره... 
> 
> ...

----------


## Sweet Magic

{ ام الحلوين }







> اللهم صلي على محمد وال محمد وعجل فرجهم وفرجنا بهم ياكريم
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  
> 
> 
> ...

----------


## Sweet Magic

{ اميرة المرح } 





> الأزرق السمـاوي..
> 
> حيث الهدوء ،، وخلود المشاعر,, 
> وحيث تتجمد كل الأحساسيس خلف ستار الكتمان..
> حيث نيل المنى صعب ,, بعيد كبعد السماء..!! 
> كطير انا اصطبغ بلونه يطير في مختلف الأجواء
> الى حيثما يشاء...
> يحمل نبضات حيارى عثر سيرها جليد الشتاء ...
> ان اقترب من المنى .. 
> ...

----------


## Sweet Magic

{ هذيان } 





> سأختار الأسود والأحمر
> 
> الأسود لأجل قرب عاشوراء
> والأحمر لأجل دماء كربلاء
> قوية وحق الإله
> تلك الدموع
> تلك الصراخ
> تلك النياح
> قوية وحق الإله
> ...

----------


## Sweet Magic

××  ..  وين تصويتكم  يا حلوين  .. ××

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*سويت حبيبتي ...*
*فكرة راائعه* 
*سلمتي ع الفكر المبدع*
*ولاعدمناا روعة جديدكِ*
*دمتي بحب*

*تــمـ التصويت..*

----------


## صفآء الروح

*كل الكتابات رائعة واحترت وين اختار*
*7*
*7*
*7*
*تم التصويت*
*بالموفقية للجميع*
*ومشكور سويت على هذا الموضوع الرائع*
*دمتي بخير*

----------


## Sweet Magic

*اشكركم حبيباتي على صويتكم وتواجدكم الرائع * 


*...*

----------


## Sweet Magic

اشكر الجميع  ممن شارك معنا 
 تعادل بين روح وريحان وام الحلوين 

 لكن التعادل جاء 

لان الاخت روح وريحان مصوته الى نفسها فالهذا الفوز الى ام الحلوين 
نعتذر منك عزيزتي 


 


دمتم بخير

----------


## ام الحلوين

اللهم صلي على محمد وال محمد وعجل فرجهم وفرجنا بهم ياكريم

بصراحه تفاجئت باختياركم لي

اختياركم لي وسام  جميل ورائع على صدري 

 هنا وفي هذا الصرح الجميل اعضاء ومشرفين يملكون  اقلاماً مميزه واسلوب رائع وهم بكل صدق يستحقون ذلك التقدير وذلك الوسام 

وحتى ان لم يكن هناك وسام لي ..فتقديركم لمجهودي حتى وان كان زهيدا.. يكفي لدفع تلك النفس في بذل العطاء 
تحياااااتي لكم جميعاً وتحيه خاصه لكل من صوت لي وهم الحبيبه اموله والغاليه نهضة احساس

فجزيل شكري وامتناني لهم


 وتحيه معطره بذكر الرحمن مكلله بالورد والرياحين ازفها الى صاحبة هذا الموضوع اختنا وحبيبة قلبنا سويت واشكرها جزيل الشكر والتقدير.

----------


## نُون

أم الحلوين ،،
تستحقين ذلك و بالفعل ..
لاتصغري من شأن قلمكِ ..

مباركٌ لكِ
تحياتي من الأعماق

----------


## أموله

مبروكـ لكي امي ام الحـلووين ...


الموضوع جمييل جدآ

تحيآتي ..لكمـ ..

----------


## دمعة على السطور

اللهم صلي وسلم على محمد وآل محمد


وعجل فرجهم وفرجنا بهم ياكريم..


ألف مبروووك للغالية أم الحلوين ..


قلمكِ نابض بكل الأحاسيس الرائعة...


دمتي متميزة ودام التوفيق لكِ حليفاً..



موفقة لكل خير إن شاء الله تعالى..


دمتي بعين المولى الجليل..


الغالية سويت..


جُل شكري لهذه المساحة المتميزة..


دمتي رائعة..


موفقة دووماً بعون الله..

----------

